# Pirahna tank



## joe2003 (Jan 30, 2004)

So I have agreed to accept my friends red belly. I want to buy a tank soon. The closesed I have calculated is that I can fit in my old fluval 800 cabinet in the space by my bed, which is 31 and a half inches long, then, I will buy a really cheap 36 inch tank, (they do really good standard tanks at the shop for about £40) and sit this on my old stand leaving me 2 and a quater inch over hang each side) I think this is fine? (PLEASE TELL ME IF IT ISNT, sorry cps lock was on)

Anyway, will a 3ft tank be alright to keep him in??? I cannot fit in anything bigger.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

3 feet for one fella ? how big is he ?


----------



## joe2003 (Jan 30, 2004)

6 inch but I want him for life in it on his own.


----------



## joe2003 (Jan 30, 2004)

The way i see it is that if I dont take him my friend is just gonna kill him, this is just not right in my view and I am doing the best tank wise that I can


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

3' is perfect, you can buy a nice 40 gallon breader tank for that fish


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

oh my in that case or in any case a 3 foot tank is fine for one piranha..


----------

